# Hanging drywall around stone fireplace.



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Install your drywall to within several inches of the stone, stopping on a stud of course. Then measure from the edge of the last panel you installed to whatever point in the stone is furthest from the that already installed edge. Cut you last piece and hold it tight against the stone and allow it to overlap the previous panels edge. Be sure your last piece is straight up and down. Use compass with a pencil and place the point against the stone and use the pencil to draw your irregular line on the drywall. This will scribe the irregular edge for you. Go back and trim away the scribed line and you should have a perfect fit against the irregularities of the stone.


----------

